# Hocus Pocus is Back



## VictorBravo (Jul 9, 2007)

Or at least "hoc est corpus" or "hoc est poculum" is now authorized and available at your local Catholic parish, upon request. But Priests are worried because most of them don't know Latin.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2007-07-07-latinmass_N.htm?csp=34

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070708/wl_nm/pope_latin_headache_dc


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 9, 2007)

There seems to be a link between 'hocus pocus' and 'hoc est corpus meum'. Click here  or here


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 9, 2007)

There seems to be a link between 'hocus pocus' and 'hoc est corpus meum'. Click here  or here. Make of it what you will.


----------

